# Should I collect cans instead



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

What pays better, collecting cans or ubering? What’s the going rate on aluminum? The way I figure it I will also be getting exercise by collecting cans instead of dying a slow death stuck in a car, with no fear of car crash or violent passengers


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Panhandling can be lucrative in certain areas. Lots of fresh air and you will get your standing goal in on your iwatch.


----------



## JPaiva (Apr 21, 2019)

Galveston said:


> What pays better, collecting cans or ubering? What's the going rate on aluminum? The way I figure it I will also be getting exercise by collecting cans instead of dying a slow death stuck in a car, with no fear of car crash or violent passengers


Started saving my cans about a year ago. Have now accumulated maybe 80lbs in the garage. The problem is aluminum prices went down faster than uber driver pay about 6 months ago. Used to get .57 cents/lb, now its .23cents/lb. So which is better, uber or cans? Seems they actually pay about the same.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Metal detector on the beach. Find those gold doubloons.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

Oregon and Michigan pay 10 cent deposit.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

No, bitcoin mining. Or better yet, bitcoin investing.


----------



## UberNorthDfw (Nov 22, 2014)

I see 10 cent can pickers in michigan gas stations all the time looking through the trash



Roadmasta said:


> Oregon and Michigan pay 10 cent deposit.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)




----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Galveston said:


> What pays better, collecting cans or ubering? What's the going rate on aluminum? The way I figure it I will also be getting exercise by collecting cans instead of dying a slow death stuck in a car, with no fear of car crash or violent passengers


Collecting cans.
But
They are harder to find now



JPaiva said:


> Started saving my cans about a year ago. Have now accumulated maybe 80lbs in the garage. The problem is aluminum prices went down faster than uber driver pay about 6 months ago. Used to get .57 cents/lb, now its .23cents/lb. So which is better, uber or cans? Seems they actually pay about the same.


Car batteries


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Galveston said:


> What pays better, collecting cans or ubering? What's the going rate on aluminum? The way I figure it I will also be getting exercise by collecting cans instead of dying a slow death stuck in a car, with no fear of car crash or violent passengers


I am not sure if you want to do degrading, dirty, humiliating work and think about what people think of you when they watch you working with a condescending look.

Obviously collect the aluminum cans


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

Roadmasta said:


> Oregon and Michigan pay 10 cent deposit.
> [





Kodyhead said:


> I am not sure if you want to do degrading, dirty, humiliating work and think about what people think of you when they watch you working with a condescending look.
> 
> Obviously collect the aluminum cans


I'd be touching less vomit collecting cans that's for sure


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

Gas siphoning could be lucrative, cut down on expenses if you continue to drive.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Many of my pax are plasma donors going to/from the clinic. Talking to them, I discovered they make more money in a month donating plasma than your typical Uber/Lyft driver would driving strangers around.

If you don't mind needles, this could be option. As a ride share driver, you should already be used to being poked and sucked dry. It might not be that difficult of a transition.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

rkozy said:


> Many of my pax are plasma donors going to/from the clinic. Talking to them, I discovered they make more money in a month donating plasma than your typical Uber/Lyft driver would driving strangers around.
> 
> If you don't mind needles, this could be option. As a ride share driver, you should already be used to being poked and sucked dry. It might not be that difficult of a transition.


How much does a Kidney go for? ???


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

The Minority of Venice said:


> Cans for the win. Only losers with no hope do rideshare. Guys with cans have hustle and hope.


One dude told me he was a "refuse reclamation engineer"


----------



## The Minority of Venice (May 7, 2019)

Galveston said:


> One dude told me he was a "refuse reclamation engineer"


See they are hustlers. Ask an Uber driver what he does. Either he will say "I drive Uber" or will go off on some delusional rant how he is a signer or local celebrity or actor or youtuber or some stupid thing and he just does Uber on the side even though he does 60 hours a week.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Galveston said:


> What pays better, collectingd cans or ubering? What's the going rate on aluminum? The way I figure it I will also be getting exercise by collecting cans instead of dying a slow death stuck in a car, with no fear of car crash or violent passengers


Well do you have good knees and a strong neck?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

My brother started collecting cans in middle school. It led him down the path to being an extreme cheapskate. Never bought anyone anything yet always expecting things. Plus he would start going through our relatives, neighbors, families trash for cans. Wait the worst was when he would dump out the rest of the soda to collect the can, when we werent finished drinking ?.

Say no to cans! You dont want that life!


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> My brother started collecting cans in middle school. It led him down the path to being an extreme cheapskate. Never bought anyone anything yet always expecting things. Plus he would start going through our relatives, neighbors, families trash for cans. Wait the worst was when he would dump out the rest of the soda to collect the can, when we werent finished drinking ?. Oh god so pathetic.
> 
> Say no to cans! You dont want that life!
> 
> View attachment 355495


Wait a minute, you're related to the can man? ? No resemblance, must be different dads.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Wait a minute, you're related to the can man? ? No resemblance, must be different dads.
> 
> View attachment 355497


My man needs to sleep for a few weeks


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Kodyhead said:


> My man needs to sleep for a few weeks


Hes kinda adorable. All happy with his cans ??


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Galveston said:


> What pays better, collecting cans or ubering? What's the going rate on aluminum? The way I figure it I will also be getting exercise by collecting cans instead of dying a slow death stuck in a car, with no fear of car crash or violent passengers


Collecting cans/chauffeuring Uber's clients for pennies
I see No Difference

Other than the Can Retrieval Biz has a higher profit margin.
ie. Your vehicle maintenance v. A pair of Flip Flops


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

Oh crap, that was my uber passenger from last week.
If the camera panned to the left it would show me in my car waiting for him to retrieve his worldly possessions.

He told me he was moving to a new neighborhood and didn't have transportation, and Uber was cheaper than the bus.
Needless to say I shuffled his ass.
Didn't get my no show fee though.
I will have to call support and fight with them.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

rkozy said:


> Many of my pax are plasma donors going to/from the clinic. Talking to them, I discovered they make more money in a month donating plasma than your typical Uber/Lyft driver would driving strangers around.
> 
> If you don't mind needles, this could be option. As a ride share driver, you should already be used to being poked and sucked dry. It might not be that difficult of a transition.


Last time I took someone to sell blood they were having a hard time getting him started
Took like 10 extra minutes of my time.
I learned my lesson though, now I rush to make sure I get in before them !!!!
You can get great money for sperm too.
I usually go there before the blood...


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

UberLaLa said:


>


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Used to save recyclables when I lived in CA. The redemption place nearby paid everyone in $2 Bill's, oddly enough.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)




----------



## 0x3imf3 (Feb 9, 2019)

Roadmasta said:


>


I was planning on posting it the second I seen the first Michigan post


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Mkang14 said:


> My brother started collecting cans in middle school. It led him down the path to being an extreme cheapskate. Never bought anyone anything yet always expecting things. Plus he would start going through our relatives, neighbors, families trash for cans. Wait the worst was when he would dump out the rest of the soda to collect the can, when we werent finished drinking ?.
> 
> Say no to cans! You dont want that life!
> 
> View attachment 355495


Collecting aluminum cans and newspaper was my very first business.

Back then I got a penny a can. I also got around forty bux a month just from newspaper, around 3-400 bux in todays dollars.

I was six years old.


----------



## CDP (Nov 11, 2018)

rkozy said:


> Many of my pax are plasma donors going to/from the clinic. Talking to them, I discovered they make more money in a month donating plasma than your typical Uber/Lyft driver would driving strangers around.
> 
> If you don't mind needles, this could be option. As a ride share driver, you should already be used to being poked and sucked dry. It might not be that difficult of a transition.


As a cancer survivor, even my fluids are worthless.


----------



## Mordred (Feb 3, 2018)

Get a dog and walk around downtown with it all day every day panhandling. It will become the world's most friendly dog and people will give you a fortune.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

I hear those trash bins are big enough to sleep in.


----------



## 0x3imf3 (Feb 9, 2019)

Mordred said:


> Get a dog and walk around downtown with it all day every day panhandling. It will become the world's most friendly dog and people will give you a fortune.


That probably only works in New York and other publicly politically-correct places.. Do it mid-west or some southern suburb and you'll be in the back of a squad car in no time..


----------



## kc2018 (Dec 14, 2017)

Galveston said:


> What pays better, collecting cans or ubering? What's the going rate on aluminum? The way I figure it I will also be getting exercise by collecting cans instead of dying a slow death stuck in a car, with no fear of car crash or violent passengers


I qualified for food stamps while ubering this summer.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

kc2018 said:


> I qualified for food stamps while ubering this summer.


I couldn't even qualify for a free slurpee at 7-11 on 7/11. I applied and was rejected.


----------



## kc2018 (Dec 14, 2017)

NauticalWheeler said:


> I couldn't even qualify for a free slurpee at 7-11 on 7/11. I applied and was rejected.


I had to talk to a supervisor so they would take the milage deduction. The first lady was rejecting it.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

kc2018 said:


> I had to talk to a supervisor so they would take the milage deduction. The first lady was rejecting it.


They get all cranky because I stand inside, never buy anything, read an entire magazine then put it back. I'm also not above abusing "take a penny, leave a penny" privileges.


----------



## Alabama Lou (Feb 4, 2019)

In all honesty, if you have a pickup truck and drive 4 hours a day picking up roadside scrap metal you will do the same if not better than both Lyft/Uber. I live in a town with 2 metal scrapyards. I see pickup loads in and out all day, every day. I also know people who do this every week and fill up the truck in 2-4 hours. Not to mention they are re-selling all the other stuff they find at the flea market on Sundays. I don't look down on them for doing what they do. Recycling for cash. You would not believe the stuff people throw out in NJ.


----------



## 0x3imf3 (Feb 9, 2019)

Alabama Lou said:


> In all honesty, if you have a pickup truck and drive 4 hours a day picking up roadside scrap metal you will do the same if not better than both Lyft/Uber. I live in a town with 2 metal scrapyards. I see pickup loads in and out all day, every day. I also know people who do this every week and fill up the truck in 2-4 hours. Not to mention they are re-selling all the other stuff they find at the flea market on Sundays. I don't look down on them for doing what they do. Recycling for cash. You would not believe the stuff people throw out in NJ.


In the 90s maybe.. Scap didn't keep up with inflation.. In the 90s I did it a while and got $400.00 for gutted cars and and usually hundreds for a small trailer full of mixed scrap; platinum and red copper was way up. I could make $3,000 in days when I could load up on old farm equipment from abandoned estates..

Metal is pennies now and fuel is way up; copper and platinum is regulated. Gentrification and development has wiped out all the good heavy metal sources too.. Curb surfing makes chump change


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Last time I took someone to sell blood they were having a hard time getting him started
> Took like 10 extra minutes of my time.
> I learned my lesson though, now I rush to make sure I get in before them !!!!
> You can get great money for sperm too.
> I usually go there before the blood...


I was just thinking, too he should be s sperm donor. He can make up to $1000 per mo.

https://firstquarterfinance.com/sperm-donor-pay/


----------

